# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Pravo neplodne žene u životnom partnerstvu na mpo i novi napadi na neplodne parove

## Inesz

Prama Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji pravo na mpo imaju punoljetni i poslovno sposobni žena i muškarac koji su u braku, odnosno u izvanbračnoj zajednici[/B] i poslovno sposobna žena koja ne živi u braku, izvanbračnoj ili istospolnoj zajednici, čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno.


5. siječnja 2015. zavšena je javna rasprava o prijedlogu dopune Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji kojim bi se omogućilo pravo na liječenje medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom ženi koja živi u registriranom ili neformalnom životnom partnerstvu, čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno.



Nije trebalo dugo čekati da određene društvene skupine opet krenu u napad na neplodne i općenito liječenje  medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom.

http://zdravstveniodgoj.com/news/var...skoj-tradiciji

https://www.facebook.com/Vigilare?fref=ts

----------


## Kadauna

ajme - opet su se nadvili tamni oblaci nad međuzemljem  :Sad: ( tko će ovaj put biti Sauron a tko  Saruman?

izgleda da su krenuli sustavno opet na MPO - da u konačnici kad HDZ dođe na vlast opet ne bi promijenili MPO zakon. Na taj bi način opet mogli MPO pacijente natjerati da postupke obavljaju u inozemstvu, a masu njih koji to ne mogu isfinancirati će ovdje biti prepušteni milosti i nemolisto suludog zakona i loše prakse, užas!

----------


## Zuska

Kao što smo govorili cijelo vrijeme, najprije homoseksualci, pa MPO pa pobačaj. Pripremaju teren, a njihovi dođu na vlast neće puno čekati.

----------


## Inesz

"Zamrzavanje zametaka nije ništa drugo nego držanje u odnosu sličnom ropstvu, a 
ako ne i gore od samoga ropstva. Svakoga tko bi htio nijekati pravo začetoga ljudskoga 
bića na opstojnost, Ustav RH u članku 21. stavku 1. podsjeća da svako ljudsko biće ima 
pravo na život. Bonnski, bruxelleski i strasbourški sudovi protumačili su da se to odnosi 
i na nerođeno dijete (v. gore, točka 1.). Stoga se postavlja pitanje čovječnosti onih koji 
to žele sebi i svojem ili tuđem djetetu: kakav je ljudski život biti smrznut na  –196 
Celzijevih stupnjeva?"

http://zdravstveniodgoj.com/uploads/...20oplodnji.pdf

----------


## pak

> Kao što smo govorili cijelo vrijeme, najprije homoseksualci, pa MPO pa pobačaj. Pripremaju teren, a njihovi dođu na vlast neće puno čekati.


Bojim se da ce biti bas tako. Izgleda da je MPO, pobacaj i istospolni brakovi najveci problem ove drzave. A svi mi smo neljudi koje treba preodgojiti.

----------


## amazonka

> Bojim se da ce biti bas tako. Izgleda da je MPO, pobacaj i istospolni brakovi najveci problem ove drzave. A svi mi smo neljudi koje treba preodgojiti.


pa ako im je u moru gladnih i nezaposlenih ovo najveći problem, onda im je stvarno predobro u životu. Sram ih bilo.

----------


## ljube

> ajme - opet su se nadvili tamni oblaci nad međuzemljem ( tko će ovaj put biti Sauron a tko  Saruman?


ili nam se prijeti Galaktički Imperij pa me bojazan hvata tko će biti Palpatine, a tko Darth Veder...

elem, gospon Radelj, umotvorac gore citiranog očitovanja, još jedan u nizu dušebrižnika naših krioprezerviranih embrija, teško, odnosno nikako ne poima liječenje neplodnosti i zamrzavanje zametaka kao „zlatni standard” u liječenju, pa ga proganjaju i nerođena djeca smrznuta na -197°C i ljudska bića u stanju sličnom ropstvu

----------


## lavko

Pitanje svih pitanja je - što možemo učiniti sada?
Teren se sprema. A kako ga mi spremamo?

----------


## *mare*

Ajme cure pa šta opet?!  :Shock: 
Nema me dugo, vodim neke nove bitke, samo navratih da vas "vidim" i onda naletim na ovo, a pojma nisam imala. 
I sad bih radije da nisam vidjela. Odmah me steglo. Da, očigledno je, pripremaju teren. Bojim se da se ne može ništa trenutno, ali znamo da ćemo za godinu dana biti, vrlo vjerojatno, u cirkusu najvećem i najružnijem do sad.  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Fulala temu  :Sad:

----------

